# Shop made dust collection?



## glintusa (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new here and i'm looking for some ideas on dust collection and control for my shop. I have a Delta dust collection unit for my Jet table saw and I basically move my Shop Vac between all my other tools. I have a planer, 2 chop saws, a bandsaw and a router table with 2 routers installed. I get this powdery layer of dust all over and I want to control it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Glint, USA ?WoodCentral's BP Archives: Felder AF-22 Here is just one place to look, and if you search here, You may find others. Try Oak Park, and all the other machine manufactures, and even search for one to build yourself. Glad that you found us, and welcome


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have the Delta DC unit, but otherwise our DC systems are about the same. Dust collects on whatever surface to which gravity takes it. 

You may want to consider adding a pipe/hose network to your existing Delta unit to reach the other machines in your shop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi glintusa

It's sound like you have the dust/chips pickup covered ,,but you may want to add a Fox filter system hanging from the rafters, it will suck up the fine dust that floats around all the time when the tools are running.. 

The filter systems come in many sizes and not only from Jet/ShopFox.. 


Jet AFS-400 Benchtop Air Filtration System - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Rockler - Search Results for 'air filter'
========




glintusa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and i'm looking for some ideas on dust collection and control for my shop. I have a Delta dust collection unit for my Jet table saw and I basically move my Shop Vac between all my other tools. I have a planer, 2 chop saws, a bandsaw and a router table with 2 routers installed. I get this powdery layer of dust all over and I want to control it.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

GlintUSA,

I recently purchased the JET-AFS1000 Air Filtration System. It hasn't completely eliminated the settling dust, but it has reduced it by about 75%. I'm not sure if I have the ideal conditions for the filter to work at maximum performance though. It's designed to hang from the ceiling and I only have 7'4" of ceiling heighth. I've also got a suspended ceiling which wouldn't support the weight of the unit. So... I've got it sitting on a cart about 3' off the ground that I wheel around the room.
I'm also using just a shop-vac at the saws and such until I get a dust collector. I think that the dust collector will do a much better job in reducing the "settling dust" than the shop-vac will.
Don't get your expectations too high with dust control. You're never going to completely eliminate it.
Good luck, 

Eric


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the forum. What dust (cough, cough), I don't have a dust problem!! I have on shop vac and it is hardly adequate for what I do. Need to get dust out of my shop and out of my life. I will soon be, am, looking for dust reduction.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Eric

Just asking , why not hang it up,,,they do work very well if they are up, just pickup some hole angle steel the same stuff they hang door openers from, with 10ft. or so and a plumb bob and a sharp razor blade knife to cut some slits in the ceiling tiles and then hang it off the angle iron..

Then _I almost sure it will work well for you 


=====
_





kartracer63 said:


> GlintUSA,
> 
> I recently purchased the JET-AFS1000 Air Filtration System. It hasn't completely eliminated the settling dust, but it has reduced it by about 75%. I'm not sure if I have the ideal conditions for the filter to work at maximum performance though. It's designed to hang from the ceiling and I only have 7'4" of ceiling heighth. I've also got a suspended ceiling which wouldn't support the weight of the unit. So... I've got it sitting on a cart about 3' off the ground that I wheel around the room.
> I'm also using just a shop-vac at the saws and such until I get a dust collector. I think that the dust collector will do a much better job in reducing the "settling dust" than the shop-vac will.
> ...


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi no name, and man w/o a country. It would be easier to help you, if we new where you are, and who you are. That said, it would also be helpful to know what model dust collector you have.

I'm sure with info, there will be help forthcoming.

How big (cubic feet) is your shop. Can you put the DC outside and run the ductwork thru the wall somehow? That helped me tremendously!

Can you duct to all, or most of your machines?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob,

I only have 7'4" of ceiling heighth. I suppose I could mount it in one of the corners where nobody would run the risk of banging their head. Otherwise it would really hang down too low. Another problem is that above the suspended ceiling grid work is all concrete. I have another garage above my shop that has a spancrete floor. I know that the spancrete is very thick and obviously supports a lot of weight, but I hate to keep drilling more holes into it without consulting an expert to see how much it would effect the strength of the spancrete over time. Maybe somebody here would have an answer.

Eric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Eric

I have not use the rods and the 6" glue pads that they use to hang a heaters in shops, they have a precast ceiling and they can't drill into it..or say they should not...I 'm not sure what type of glue pad it is but it will support 100 lbs. per. rod a guy told me..,he peel the paper off the pad and stuck it in place and he said it takes about 30 mins. to setup..they also hung pipe from the same type of rods...



==========




kartracer63 said:


> Bob,
> 
> I only have 7'4" of ceiling heighth. I suppose I could mount it in one of the corners where nobody would run the risk of banging their head. Otherwise it would really hang down too low. Another problem is that above the suspended ceiling grid work is all concrete. I have another garage above my shop that has a spancrete floor. I know that the spancrete is very thick and obviously supports a lot of weight, but I hate to keep drilling more holes into it without consulting an expert to see how much it would effect the strength of the spancrete over time. Maybe somebody here would have an answer.
> 
> Eric


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to the router forums. 

A good dust filtration works well for controlling dust. As Eric has pointed out, you won't control 100% of it. Shop vac's aren't really the best choice for tools but, they're better than nothing. 

Eric, have you considered making an "A" frame or "stand" to sit in a corner for yours?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ken,

I just thought of that as a possible solution this afternoon.

Eric


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums glint.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Please fill in your profile so we can identify where you are


----------

